# Star Wars



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey hey I have a life sized stand up card promotional Princess Leia if anyone is interested? Been packed away for years since it scared the sh*t out of me early one morning (I saw the silhouette in the dark and thought my house was being robbed...).

It's from when the original trilogy was re-released. I'm really not a star wars fan so not sure what to do with it.

Any proceeds from the sale will go towards the nice sparkly engagement ring my girlfriend has her eye on...

Rev


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I am sure you should be PMing Azkaellon now...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> Hey hey I have a life sized stand up card promotional Princess Leia if anyone is interested? Been packed away for years since it scared the sh*t out of me early one morning (I saw the silhouette in the dark and thought my house was being robbed...).
> 
> It's from when the original trilogy was re-released. I'm really not a star wars fan so not sure what to do with it.
> 
> ...


Whats it look like ^_~


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

hey hey,

sorry, i was just lazy last night.

here she is with 1ft on the tape measure for scale
View attachment 14559


Rev


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

How much you lookingfor?


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

ok I saw this on eBay:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/PRINCESS-...Fi_fantasyCollectables_EH&hash=item1e62313bb6

She's pretty hot in that one so how about we say £10 for the one that I have? plus postage?

Rev


----------

